# Westline Block plane



## chopper6322 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey folks,
I picked up a Westline Block Plane No. 4H6212 7" long by Western Auto Co. It's in pretty decent shape other than some surface rust and I only paid $15 for it. I was curious if anyone had any information on these planes. When it was made, is it of good quality, worth cleaning up and using? anything would be great. Thanks


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

You probably already know Western Auto sold auto parts, and got sold to someone else who makes auto parts. In the 1950-1970s they tried to become more like an ACE hardware but without the hardware. Westline was their brand of tools. Yours has a born-on date from the 1950s. 
PTAMPIA-II says westline tools were made by either Stanley or Great Neck. 
Only you can decide if it's worth the fettling. 
Without pics only you can see if the iron is made of steel, or some tinluminum alloy, and if it's 3/32 thick or 3/320 thick. I suspect that if you tie it to the fishing line right above the swivel that it would make an excellent sinker for deep-lake trolling.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Most likely the plane would have been manufactured for Western Auto by one of the big companies (Stanley would be the #1 suspect) Pics would tell us a lot more and help both identify original manufacturer and possibly a date range.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Sears sells a brand new 7" Block Plane for about $18. I bought one about 5 years ago, and use it all the time. In fact I use it more than my record/stanley block planes- which most people wouldn't expect. 
That said, give the westline an hour's worth of rehab and see what it can do. It could become your favorite plane.


----------



## chopper6322 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey, got a pic uploaded, thanks again guys, I appreciate the quick responses, This forum has such a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Looking at the pic, I'd choose Great Neck over Stanley as the maker.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm thinking Great Neck too.


----------



## chopper6322 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks again guys, i'll clean it up and see how she does, it's got to be better than my buck bros, and worst case it's only 15 bucks.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

The other thing nice about that plane is you have the box it came in.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

the box is probably worth more than the plane. I think I'd oil it up a little, put it back in the box. Those types of planes are pretty cheap, and the box actually means it might be worth something someday.


----------



## chopper6322 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good idea guys, i may have to do that, another 50 years and it'll be a real gem


----------

